

Full dotRB 2013 speaker lineup revealed (Paris, Oct 18th) - sylvinus
http://www.dotrb.eu

======
aeden
Come for the conference, stay for Paris. Seriously, if you've never been to
Paris you really should do yourself a favor and hang out before or after the
conference. It's an amazing city and October is a really great time to be
there.

~~~
simonw
If you do go to Paris, make sure you check out the catacombs:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Catacombs_of_Paris](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Catacombs_of_Paris)
\- they're not at the top of most people's lists but they're spectacular and
unlike anything you'll see in any other city.

~~~
sylvinus
True. Although the part that you can legally visit is still nothing like the
real thing ([http://www.zoriah.net/blog/2009/02/catacombs-of-paris-the-
re...](http://www.zoriah.net/blog/2009/02/catacombs-of-paris-the-real-french-
underground.html))

------
sylvinus
BTW we still have a Call for Lightning Talks open:
[https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/viewform?formkey=dENhN0t...](https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/viewform?formkey=dENhN0tjR3Y2TVFna0NuejFDZzlIWEE6MA#gid=0)

